# Kathleen on the scene!



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

My little, cute, mini diary! 
Not really.. I am on the scene, anywhere and everywhere!
Horsey news to International events. Kathy is there!
I usually take my camera everywhere with me. I go to National and International events allover in Holland, Germany or Belgium. Updates and pics of events will be here. Also Dutch horsey news, what most of you folks never hear over the seas! So, keep looking in my journal for news etc.!

x Kathleen


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

A Fullblood studstallion out of the US was sent to pension last year because he wasn't fully fertile. Thanks to the allday science, he back to his routine.

Storm Cat, 25 Years old, can now bring breed again thanks to the University of Texas.

The method excists out of the seperating of the good- and the bad quality sperm, the mare can be inseminated with a relatively low dose of sperm.

Less than 1 ml of the seperated sperm is needed for a successfull result.

Storm Cat is the farther of more than 168 winners in the racing world. The price for insemination will be about $20,000. This is relatively low compared to the price before his wasn't fully fertile, it was a whopping 500,000$ per covering.

Storm Cat will only be covering QH's, since QH's allow this kind of insemination. The fullblood industry hasn't accepted this method yet.

The first foal of Storm Cat is already on the way. The successfull American Quartermare Your First Moon was inseminated via this method.


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

The 12 year old pony Donja died. The favourite of all of the children was found the past weekend in the ice. The pony froze to death in the ice.

Owner Diana Vogel is still completely shocked: "Because of the snow I put all of the horses in the barn. I was 100% sure that I shut the barndoor properly. When I came back in the morning, I was wide open! The horses were standing by the side of the lake. While we tried to bring the horses back in, we already saw that they where acting strange. They really didn't want to go back into their stables. All they wanted to do was to go back to the lake.
We didn't notice that Donja was gone untill the end of the afternoon. A few hours later, some walkers saw the horrific discovery. The pony had been under the ice too long by then."

"I'm simpley sure that somebody has chased her onto the lake. These kind of things don't happen in Normal situations and this couldn't of been a simple accident."

The pony was taken out of her icey coffin.

"We are all literally sick of it. She was such a sweetheart. This shouldn't of happend!"

*These photo's are not for young children. These can be shocking!*
Click this Hier liegt ein Pony in seinem Sarg aus Eis - Bild.de


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

*Women choose horses above partner!*

Researchers have found out that 90 procent of the women would rather spend time with their horse than with their partner. John Bethall explains: "It's was fascinating to she that the women choze their horse instead of their partner first. As a man, I was shocked by the results. They show how much women really love their horses."

Professor Euler explained in a Dutch magazine about the relation between women and their horses: "It's not usually the horseriding that pulls a woman in the stables, but the wish to take care of one, to feed and to build a band together. The Horse is the ultimate Tamagotchi."

The American Mary Midkiff has her own lifestudy, Women and horses. She declares the love between them: "Horses don't know about money or beauty. Horses only our heart and accepts us through our personality."


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

*Website for 2010 Worldcup online!*​
The Worldchampionships (FEI Games) will be held out of Europe for the first time in History. It will be held in the American horsesparadise, Kentucky. 

The programme, latest news and info about the FEI Games are now to be found on the official site: http://www.feigames2010.org.

Have fun looking on the site!​


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

First riders arrived in Wellington!​The first group of riders arrive in American Wellington that lies in Florida. Between them is Anky van Grunsven and I.P.S. Painted Black. Also Hans Peter Minderhoud and Edward Gal arrived at Palm Beach International Equestrian Center.

Riding for the USA are the riders; Steffen Peters and his brilliant horse Ravel, Jan Ebeling with his horse Rafalca. For Canada is the quality Ashley Holzer and her fantastic horse Pop Art!

The schedule for the Exquis World Dressage Masters is:

Thursday: vetcheck
Friday: Grand Prix and Anky clinic
Saterday-afternoon: Grand Prix Special
Saterday-Evening: Grand Prix Freestyle to music​


----------

